# Lizards on southwest java, Indonesia



## Oleo251 (May 10, 2006)

I need to find out what types of lizards might liveon and island off the southwest coast of Java. Does anybody know what species could possibly be there? if not, can anybody point me to a dataase for information on the issue. Ultimately I needto find birth and death rates for small lizards in this area. 
Thanks


----------



## peterescue (May 10, 2006)

You need to be more specific. Which island.

Do you mean Cocos Island or Christmas Island per chance?
If so, you'll find info in Cogger's.


----------



## JasonL (May 10, 2006)

Look at Mike Swan Herp Books, there are heaps of books herps of indo. and a new one on Bali herps.


----------



## peterescue (May 10, 2006)

http://www.mikeswanherpbooks.com.au/


----------



## Hickson (May 10, 2006)

They'll probbaly be the same as those found on the western end of Java, eastern end of Sumatra. That's where the lizards found on Krakatoa originated.



Hix


----------



## Oleo251 (May 11, 2006)

More specifically, Tinjil island, off the coast on southwest java. I need to find out what kind of small lizards there are and how accessible they are to monkey predation, also how resilient a species they are and average birth/death rates in similar environments. Thanks for the responses mates. 
Elliot


----------



## Hickson (May 11, 2006)

I just looked at a map, and I'd say definitely Javan species. But which I couldn't say.



Hix


----------



## Oleo251 (May 12, 2006)

Are there any internet/academic herpetological databases i could look in?
thanks,
Elliot


----------



## Hickson (May 12, 2006)

Not that I can think of.

Why do you need to find this information?



Hix


----------



## mciver (May 12, 2006)

Yeah I'm with Hixy, why do you need to find this information? Just interested, as it is fairly geo specific.
Are you at Uni?, and if so are you a currently enrolled student? If you are you can search any number of specialist databases via the library. You could also do the obvious and use the library catalogue to search for a book/s if you are enrolled. Without knowing your age, peer group or location I can't say much else, however if you have a friend who is enrolled at a uni you could get them to do an online search for you.

Good luck & Best regards
Paul


----------



## JasonL (May 12, 2006)

You may need to go on a holiday.


----------



## NCHERPS (May 12, 2006)

If you can find the specific species or subspecies name/s of the lizard species on that island, you could check the Cites lists and the redlist, sometimes if they are Appendix 1 species, they give a short description of why they were considered endangered enough to add to that list. Links below:
http://www.redlist.org/
http://www.cites.org/

Failing that try contacting J. Pamungkas or Dr. D. Sajuthi at Primate Research Centre at the Institut Pertanian Bogor, Bogor, Indonesia, they might be able to answer your question in regards the Primates and wether they do predate on the lizard species, and who if anyone has been studying the reptile fauna on the island.

Hope it helps.

Good luck!

Neil


----------



## Hickson (May 12, 2006)

Neil,

Looks like you and I have been looking at the same website. 

Unfortunately, I have a feeling that if anyone has done research into the lizards of Tinjil, it's in a single paper published in some obscure journal - like the Records of the Lansing Museum. I'm pretty sure there won't be a book on it.

If you have access to the Zoological Record on CDROM, you may should be able to get a list of all papers with Tinjil Island in their title (or as keywords).



Hix

(*Note:* I don't know if there is a publication titled Records of the Lansing Museum, nor if it is obscure. It was meant as an example, and any resemblance to a publication - either real or fictional - is purely coincidental)


----------



## Oleo251 (May 14, 2006)

Yeah, i'm working on a mathematical model of mokey predation of lizards for the island and I'd like to get some preliminary data or at least an idea of what species i'll be dealing with so i c an correctly identify them when I get to indonesia. Mciver, I'm at the University of Washington, but I'm not in herpetology and don't know of any specialized databases. i've been looking at random ecological databases, and getting no results. Which databases would you suggest?
Thanks for all the help guys,
Elliot

p.s. I'm actually going to be working with other students from the primate institute in bogor. cool.


----------



## Hickson (May 16, 2006)

Does none of your contacts at the University (e.g. Randy Kyes) know what reptiles are there?

If he doesn't know of published works, I doubt there are any in existence. You'd be better of looking at a book on the Reptiles of Java and extrapolating from there.



HIx


----------



## AGAMIDAE (May 16, 2006)

also you could contact your museum, although its in Australia they do hold alot of info on near by countries


----------

